
You still can't choose your preferred TLS 1.3 cipher in Nginx - looper-l10e
https://trac.nginx.org/nginx/ticket/1529
======
phillipseamore
The "fix" mentioned in the later replies to the tick, using an openssl conf
file, is something I didn't know about - but will test!

